

Resources for understanding pointers? - zupancik

I&#x27;m looking for any resources that will introduce pointers to me (in C), preferably with many examples, and in increasing difficulty.<p>I have experience with Java + Python
======
arh68
If I ever get confused, I'd check one of these two:

the Spiral Rule:
[http://c-faq.com/decl/spiral.anderson.html](http://c-faq.com/decl/spiral.anderson.html)

the ksplice test:
[https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/the_ksplice_pointer_c...](https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/the_ksplice_pointer_challenge)

